# Craft Breweries & Pubs Around Adelaide



## piraterum

Hey guys,

I'm heading to Adelaide for a week and looking for some craft breweries & pubs to visit, anything within a day trips distance .

Any recommendations? :icon_cheers:


----------



## gravey

*Bars*
The Wheaty is probably the best pub in Adelaide for craft beer - a short tram ride from the CBD. Massive turnover of craft beer, this is THE PLACE to go for your craft beer fix. Whatever day you go there, you can be guaranteed there will be a new beer on tap - http://www.wheatsheafhotel.com.au/
The Bar on Gouger (CBD) have a pretty good supply of international beer - I think 150+ beers last time I looked
Belgium Beer Cafe (Oostende), just off Rundle St have a lot of.....surprise, surprise, Belgium Beer. - http://www.oostende.com.au/
The Earl of Leicester has been getting more crafty these days - http://www.earl.com.au/
The Botanic Bar had a smallish but interesting selection of craft beer last time I was in there - http://www.botanicbar.com.au/
The HWY has a pretty good selection, its a short ride out of town - slowly building up more craft beer.
Cork Wine Bar - a tiny little hole in the wall on Gouger St - a small selection of craft beer and also have some pretty amazing international and local wine.

*Breweries*
Lobethal Bierhaus - great for lunch, nice drive through the hills, lots of wineries along the way if thats your thing as well...depending on which way you go you may pass 'The Fox and Firkin', which has Old Speckled Hen, Hobgoblin, Pedigree, Newcastle brown and a few other english beers On Tap.....plus a few cans of english ale.
Vale Ale - McLaren Vale, another awesome lunch venue, with lots of wine along the way
Goodieson - McLaren Vale. Cellar door is in the brewery so you get to check out the gear whilst trying their beer.
Brew Boys - Regency Park, right next to Coopers. Do a tour of Coopers then head across the road for some craft beer
Holdfast Hotel - I think this place is still operating as a brewpub, not sure. Close to Glenelg so catch a tram, check out 'The Bay' and maybe go try some of their beer....havent been their in ages so cant comment on how things are there.
Barrossa Valley Brewing - once again in wine country. Cool celllar door with some decent meals.
Barrossa Brewing Company - I think these guys are still out at Grenock, BVB is probably the better option, havent tried BBC for years so no comment.


----------



## gravey

...oh and if you want restaurant recommendations, I eat out at least once a month, so have a pretty good list of some very high quality establishments. Some pricey, some average, all amazingly good food though.


----------



## Amin

gravey said:


> The Botanic Bar had a smallish but interesting selection of craft beer last time I was in there - http://www.botanicbar.com.au/


Last time I was there the barmaid tried to put ice my Hefeweizen...


----------



## Malted

Amin said:


> Last time I was there the barmaid tried to put ice my Hefeweizen...



Did you try to put your dcik in her?


----------



## gravey

Amin said:


> Last time I was there the barmaid tried to put ice my Hefeweizen...



Last time I was there I fell asleep on a comfy couch, so my craft beer rating of the place probably cant be trusted.

In Canada they tried to put a slice of Orange in my hefe...I'm not sure which is worse.


----------



## Amin

Malted said:


> Did you try to put your dcik in her?


I'm saving myself for you Malted. :icon_drool2: 





probably I was in a similar state to gravey


----------



## Malted

Amin said:


> I'm saving myself for you Malted. :icon_drool2:


You're such a tart :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Sam England

Arvo all,
Gravey's got the list pretty well stitched. The only thing I'd add is that the Wheaty doesn't have a kitchen so the meals are pretty limited if you're looking for a feed. They do have the best range of beers though so a liquid lunch might be the way to go.
The Earl of Leicester does a huge schnitter (plus some pretty good other meals) and has a couple of rotating taps for variety to complement a reasonable variety in the bottled and tap range.
Cheers,
BB


----------



## Sam England

You could also check out the Steam Exchange at Goolwa. I haven't been there for a couple of years, but it's on the river at Goolwa and you could probably chuck the two Maclaren Vale breweries in a tour if you're keen for a full day trip.

www.steamexchange.com.au


----------



## Malted

Blue Baggers said:


> The only thing I'd add is that the Wheaty doesn't have a kitchen so the meals are pretty limited if you're looking for a feed. They do have the best range of beers though so a liquid lunch might be the way to go.


The Wheatsheaf staff can provide you with details of a local pizza joint that will deliver to the Wheaty, good pizza too.


----------



## piraterum

Thanks for all the info and feedback guys, greatly appreciated :beerbang: 


Gravey- i'm all ears for some restaurant recommendations, anywhere in particular you can recommend?


----------



## Filfy

> The Wheatsheaf staff can provide you with details of a local pizza joint that will deliver to the Wheaty, good pizza too.



As in that deli/cafe across the road? You order it there then they ring when its ready...........


----------



## Filfy

And don't forget Gulf Brewery (at Handorf) and Grumpys (at verdun, on the way to Handorf).............


----------



## Feldon

gravey said:


> ...oh and if you want restaurant recommendations, I eat out at least once a month, so have a pretty good list of some very high quality establishments. Some pricey, some average, all amazingly good food though.



OT. Hey Gravey, just out of interest, is Swains resturant still going. Awesome crays when I was there years ago for the GP.


----------



## gravey

piraterum said:


> Thanks for all the info and feedback guys, greatly appreciated :beerbang:
> 
> 
> Gravey- i'm all ears for some restaurant recommendations, anywhere in particular you can recommend?



Well pretty much anywhere on Gouger is going to be good. Look up some of restraunts I list and see what fits within your price range

Gouger St.

Celsius (degustations only on Saturday $ has won chef of the year and contempory restaurant of the year)
Star of Siam - Thai
Mapo - Vietnamese (coffee pork belly FTW - 2012 Chef of the year)
Gauchos - Argentinian (famous for their steaks)
Matsuri - Japanese, looks dingy from the outside but is awesome and relatively cheap. I think its the best in town (they actually have some decent Japanese craft beer as well)
British India - a british take on Indian...technically on Morphett St - pretty good but not the best Indian in town

Elsewhere in the CBD or close by

Jasmin - THE best indian in town
Chianti Classico - one of (if not THE) best Italian in town
Chloe's - French ($)
Auge Ristorante - Italian.....havent actually eaten here yet, but has won loads of awards over the years
Assaggio Ristorante - on my list, havent gotten there. Winner 2012 Hospitality & Catering Awards Restaurant of the year

There are plenty of others too, but these are the ones I have been too and can personally recommend, except the last 2, which are just on my list of places to go.

Havent heard of Swains Feldon...I dont do a lot of seafood places, other than Japanese. I always save my Cray fix for when I go to Robe and get it from the source, caught that day. When I'm in the Sth East I eat a tonne of seafood, so good out there. Sammy's at Holdfast Shore is pretty good, though its been years since I've been there. Oyster Bar on East Tce is pretty good for cocktails and an Oyster fix....its pretty much next to The Botanic Bar.


Highly recommend lunch at Lobethal Bierhaus. If you end up in McLaren Vale then do lunch at Vale Ale, its definately on-par with Lobethal and they not only have Vale Ale, but also a lot of other craft beer in bottles. They should also have their cider on tap and if you're lucky one of their EXP beers. If you want to go all out in McLaren Vale then D'arrys Verandah is the way to go...its attached to Darenburg Winery Cellar Door. Fino's in Willunga (next to McLaren Vale) is also one of the best restraunts in the state and pretty much anywhere on Main St, McLaren Vale is good for a feed really.....except the chinese place, lol.


----------



## Filfy

The Oyster Bar and also Zucca (greek) which are both at Glenelg are awesome....


----------



## Phoney

Good timing I'll be at a conference in Radelaide in the first week of December. Staying at the Meridien hotel on Melbourne st North Adelaide. Looks like a 12 min cab ride to The Wheatsheaf.... But is there anything good / worth checking out around my hotel?


----------



## Amin

If you're at the wheatsheaf and want something to eat. Walk to the corner of south road and George st then walk two blocks north to the corner of south road and ross st. There is a Afghan Bakery in an old deli. Get a double meat roll for $7.5 (equivalent to a yiros) or one of the kebabs if you're feeling really hungry.


----------



## soundawake

phoneyhuh said:


> Good timing I'll be at a conference in Radelaide in the first week of December. Staying at the Meridien hotel on Melbourne st North Adelaide. Looks like a 12 min cab ride to The Wheatsheaf.... But is there anything good / worth checking out around my hotel?


Your local would be the Lion, also on Melbourne St. A beautiful large pub, and I believe their beer range is expanding howeve I haven't been there in a while. Also you're a short walk from Adelaide Oval, although I'm not sure they would be doing tours at the moment as the whole place is a construction site.


----------



## soundawake

Also FWIW, you're going to LOVE the Wheaty. At least I do. Not only do they have a fantastic, huge beer list, but friendly, knowledgable enthusiastic staff to go along with it. And the atmosphere is excellent. Businessmen mix with hippies mix with tradies mix with whoever else with ease. Everyone is just there for good beer and company. 

Up there with the best pubs in Australia IMO.


----------



## gravey

Filfy said:


> The Oyster Bar and also Zucca (greek) which are both at Glenelg are awesome....



I've eaten at Zucca, great food, pretty exxy though. Most expensive bottle of water I've ever purchased I think! Service could have been better too.


----------



## gravey

phoneyhuh said:


> Good timing I'll be at a conference in Radelaide in the first week of December. Staying at the Meridien hotel on Melbourne st North Adelaide. Looks like a 12 min cab ride to The Wheatsheaf.... But is there anything good / worth checking out around my hotel?



Most of the Nth Adelaide restaurants are on O'Connel St, which isnt far, but not exactly walking distance. The Lion is a good option for food and perhaps a drink, though dont get your hopes up beer-wise. The restaurant is actually pretty good food as is the front bar.

If you were to go to The Wheaty you could go home via Park Tce/Prospect Rd and drop into Shankers, which is a pretty good Indian place that have a pretty good range of craft beer.

Not sure if Melbourne St Cellars are doing much in the way of craft beer, but they have awesome wine.

Some restaurants on O'Connel st worth a look would be

Red Ochre
Regent Thai
Blanc Bistro


----------



## gravey

Just noticed I made a mistake in my original list of CBD restaurants......if you are in the mood for Thai, skip Star of Siam and go to Nu Thai. Star of Siam is reasonable and gets a good crowd but Nu Thai is a bit more authentic.


----------



## piraterum

gravey said:


> Just noticed I made a mistake in my original list of CBD restaurants......if you are in the mood for Thai, skip Star of Siam and go to Nu Thai. Star of Siam is reasonable and gets a good crowd but Nu Thai is a bit more authentic.




Thanks again Gravey for all the info!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Filfy said:


> As in that deli/cafe across the road? You order it there then they ring when its ready...........



I do not recommend that particular place. Have bought from them in the past. Over priced sloppy pizza IMHO :icon_vomit: . I think Jade at the wheatie has some other recommendations. 

BYB


----------



## ben_sa

Last time i was at the Lion (about a month ago) they had Feral Hop Hog on tap, along with Drs orders, LCBA, and a few others which i was pretty impressed by... (memory slightly foggy after 6 feral pints lol)


----------



## mjadeb1984

Yeah. Hop hog on tap at the lion. Also a good selection of crafties. But forget all that and eat the pulled pork bun with chipotle mayo, I am having a love affair with that sandwich. Amazing.


----------



## Phoney

Thanks guy's! I'll have to check-in around that time to see if anyone's up for a beer after work.


----------



## woodwormm

The Wheaty is definitely Adelaide's best beer pub IMHO.

Adelaide is a pretty good bike riding city, so if you've got a spare day check out the free bike loans from the city council

http://www.bikesa.asn.au/AdelaideCityBikes

wheaty is a very comfy ride from North Adelaide. 

in my opinion O'Connel st is definitely walking distance from your hotel, but for my money O'Connel is a little 'swanky'. 

i thnk the must visits would be Wheaty and Lobethal Bierhaus (get someone else to drive!)

enjoy


----------



## soundawake

I'm always up for a trip to the Lobethal Bierhaus. Just spoke to Al last night at the Wheaty for Mountain Goat's birthday bash, we were talking about the Wheaty crew brewing a beer at his brewery called 'Ryewaka' earlier this week. Apparently one of Jade's (Wheaty owner) old homebrew recipes.


----------



## Filfy

Yep, they've been looking to brew that, using that name for years. 

Pretty sure if they didn't, 8 Wired was looking to use it according to their twitter feed! Should be a good drop!


----------



## Malted

phoneyhuh said:


> Good timing I'll be at a conference in Radelaide in the first week of December. Staying at the Meridien hotel on Melbourne st North Adelaide. Looks like a 12 min cab ride to The Wheatsheaf.... But is there anything good / worth checking out around my hotel?



Just up Melbourne Street towards the city, on the same side of the Street as the Meridian is Melbourne Street Fine Wine Cellars. They have a pretty good selection of beers to take back to your hotel room. 
Lots of places to eat on Melbourne Street.


----------



## Kieren

gravey said:


> Matsuri - Japanese, looks dingy from the outside but is awesome and relatively cheap. I think its the best in town (they actually have some decent Japanese craft beer as well)
> British India - a british take on Indian...technically on Morphett St - pretty good but not the best Indian in town






For the best Japanese in town you need to go to Yakitori Takumi  
And for good Indian - Shankers on Prospect Rd, not too far out of the city.

Both have awesome food and good craft beer selection.


----------



## woodwormm

anyone know who's got Beard and Brau on tap ATM?


----------



## Kieren

printed forms section said:


> anyone know who's got Beard and Brau on tap ATM?



You could try the King's head, though they are now brewing in QLD I believe.

Their website has a list of where their beers are available from.


----------



## MAH

I'd say the Kings Head is worth a visit. Always good stock of local SA beers on tap and in the bottle. Meals are also pretty good and they have $10 nights.

Gilbert Hotels is also worth a visit, limited but reasonable selection of beers, and good food.

For restaurants Bistro Dom. Very quaint small place, good French inspired food, and excellent cheese selection.

Panacea is another small place with good quality simple food. They serve char grilled Tommy Ruff, which are not really considered restraunt fish, but the owner knows a fisherman who provides them fresh everyday. It's this emphasis on freshness and local where possible that means their food is simple but excellent flavours. They also have a good selection of wine by the glass.

In the Hills you could try Locovore for a meal. They are based on the 100 mile diet.


----------



## gravey

phoneyhuh said:


> Thanks guy's! I'll have to check-in around that time to see if anyone's up for a beer after work.




do it, I'm always keen for a beer after work  Not that I'm on here a whole lot, but send me a PM when you're in town


----------



## NDH

If you can get up to the Lobethal Bierhaus its worth the trip. Al is a top bloke and always up for a chat about anything beer. He even offered a keg of my favourite (Goodbier) for my wedding reception when I wasn't happy with the venues selection of Carlton Draught or VB.

The Buffalo Wings from the all day menu are a favourite, nuke the tastebuds but they're worth it.

He's usually happy to take you for a walk around the brewery if you ask nicely too.


----------



## J.T

Reviving an old thread in the search for some good craft beer pubs or bars in and around the CBD.

Is there anything that has popped up lately? Heading down with Mrs JT next weekend.


----------



## soundawake

I'd also recommend the Earl of Leicester at Parkside. Big range of beers and their schnitzels are the biggest in SA.


----------



## Lodan

J.T said:


> Reviving an old thread in the search for some good craft beer pubs or bars in and around the CBD.
> 
> Is there anything that has popped up lately? Heading down with Mrs JT next weekend.


The King's Head hotel on king william is still my pick of craft beer venue in town. they do SA brews on tap exclusively and this includes micros like beard and brau, bierhaus, brew boys, vale ale, gulf brewery. Great happy hour on friday with $5 pints on most of the micros (if a non-special batch) from 5-9pm

Up the road on o'connell street is the Curious Squire, a james squire taphouse. Most of the squire beers are on tap along with a few rotating, guest brewery taps. Nice food to boot


----------



## time01

Heading down to adelaide on thurs, wheres the best bottlo for craft beer? will be staying at Lockleys. Does dans and first choice have a decent range? Keen for some lobethal


----------



## peas_and_corn

They do. The wheatsheaf does take away if you ask as well.


----------



## pk.sax

I have to visit all the good places too, went into the thirsty camel on Anzac hwy and was go smacked by the variety of craft and imported beer in stock. Beers I'd never heard of and then more. Also shocked by their prices. 10-15 bucks for a half litre bottle was sort of normal on the range except I know plonk in Canberra stock them for considerably less. CONSIDERABLY. Still, spotted a few locals and some trumers so the visit wasn't a complete waste.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

I'm heading to rAdelaide next week for a week and have been researching this thread and this one.
I'll be based in the CBD and won't have wheels so it looks to me like my best bets (beer and a feed) are:

- The Wheaty (outside the CBD I know but given the reviews I'll make the effort)
- The Kings Head
- The Botanic Bar
- Bar on Gouger
- The Belgian Beer Cafe (maybe)

Any comments on the Edinburgh Castle Hotel on Currie St?
It has the advantage of being close to where I'm staying!

Cheers.


----------



## Scottsrx

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> I'm heading to rAdelaide next week for a week and have been researching this thread and this one.
> I'll be based in the CBD and won't have wheels so it looks to me like my best bets (beer and a feed) are:
> 
> - The Wheaty (outside the CBD I know but given the reviews I'll make the effort)
> - The Kings Head
> - The Botanic Bar
> - Bar on Gouger
> - The Belgian Beer Cafe (maybe)
> 
> Any comments on the Edinburgh Castle Hotel on Currie St?
> It has the advantage of being close to where I'm staying!
> 
> Cheers.


All good choices Ken but definitely head to the Wheaty, you won't regret it. Jump on the tram on King William and get off at Thebarton and you can walk the rest, it's not far at all.

If you head to the East End then drop past the Austral and treat yourself to a Mismatch Brewing Session Ale. My favourite beer at the moment.

Pirate Life Brewing are just releasing their first beers this weekend so they should become available at pubs around the CBD although not sure which ones as yet.

I can't comment on the Ed, I haven't been there for a long time. And Gouger St is the place to eat. A good choice of Asian (you have to try Ying Chow) and the Central Markets.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Scottsrx said:


> All good choices Ken but definitely head to the Wheaty, you won't regret it. Jump on the tram on King William and get off at Thebarton and you can walk the rest, it's not far at all.
> 
> If you head to the East End then drop past the Austral and treat yourself to a Mismatch Brewing Session Ale. My favourite beer at the moment.
> 
> Pirate Life Brewing are just releasing their first beers this weekend so they should become available at pubs around the CBD although not sure which ones as yet.
> 
> I can't comment on the Ed, I haven't been there for a long time. And Gouger St is the place to eat. A good choice of Asian (you have to try Ying Chow) and the Central Markets.


Thanks for the suggestion of the Austral Scott, looks like a nice place. Thanks also for the tram suggestion, almost door-to-door from my accom to the Wheaty.

Cheers.


----------



## Killer Brew

If you can get someone to take you down to Hahndorf (or hop on a bus) then check out Prancing Pony brewery. Magnificent.


----------



## Scottsrx

Killer Brew said:


> If you can get someone to take you down to Hahndorf (or hop on a bus) then check out Prancing Pony brewery. Magnificent.


The Prancing Pony is at Mt Barker so a little difficult to get to without a car. Unless you are keen for a bus ride, it takes a bit more than a half hour.

Hahndorf has Gulf Brewery on the main st, which is really just a small bar where you can drink his beers. I've never tried them but recently found that my wife works with his sister so need to try and meet him one day.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

I'm there for work so won't really have the time to get to Mt Barker etc.
The furthest I'll get from the CBD is a half day trip to Edinburgh...if I play my cards right I can time that perfectly to coincide with a Coopers tour on the return leg.

Other than that it's pubs for dinner (and possibly some lunches).


----------



## Scottsrx

My pubs of choice in the CBD would be the following, not in any particular order...

Earl Of Leicester - Big parmys and Mismatch on Tap but slightly out of the CBD
Coopers Ale House - Big Parmys and a good range of beers
Ying Chow - Lineups out the door but totally worth it
Jack Ruby - Expensive but delicious and they should be selling Pirate Life cans or on tap as of tonight
Austral - The Austral burger is fantastic and its a great place to sit outside and watch the talent walk down Rundle St. Also happnes to have Mismatch Session Ale on tap (Yes, I love the stuff)

And if you're out Edinburgh way then see if you can drop by the Mawson Lakes Tavern for one of the biggest Parmys you'll ever see. It's huge and the Meat Lovers topping is another meal on top.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

That's a lot of big parmys...they might make me book an extra seat on the plane!


----------



## dicko

Then if you want to partake of some fine beers rather than a BIG parmy then you could get a taxi for a few bucks and go HERE


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

dicko said:


> Then if you want to partake of some fine beers rather than a BIG parmy then you could get a taxi for a few bucks and go HERE


Thanks Dicko, it's on my must-do list, tram to Thebarton is sorted.


----------



## dicko

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Thanks Dicko, it's on my must-do list, tram to Thebarton is sorted.


 :chug: :chug: :lol:


----------



## spog

Pirate brewing isn't too much further along ( on South road) from the Wheaty.
I think they opened for business very recently,you could be the first to sample it and report here.


----------



## Scottsrx

spog said:


> Pirate brewing isn't too much further along ( on South road) from the Wheaty.
> I think they opened for business very recently,you could be the first to sample it and report here.


I don't think you can sample the goods at the brewery at Pirate Life as yet. But I'm sure they'd appreciate it if you dropped past and said hi.

You can sample at the Gilbert St Hotel in the CBD. Not sure of others as yet. Or grab the tram down to goodwood road and walk to Goodwood cellars (although they sold out almost immediately on Friday night)


----------



## spog

Selling out so quickly at Goodwood cellars, wow must have a lot of people waiting for it to hit the shelves.
Have you heard any comments ?
I drive past on my way to the mother inlaws,been waiting for it to open.


----------



## Scottsrx

My brother dropped past there on Friday night and there was nothing on the shelf. They had a little bit out the back but basically all gone. Nothing but praise for the APA which was all he could get.

I'm going to try them later in the week to see if they've got anymore.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

One night in Adelaide so far and one monumental hangover (so far)...

Lunch at the Black Bull, for no other reason than it was nearby. Apparently Adelaide's oldest permanent pub. LCPA was cold and delicious on a hot day.

Dinner at the Edinburgh Castle Hotel. Lobenthal Pale Ale in the bottle left me completely underwhelmed (all malt, no hops), but the IPA was nice. Meechi Pale Ale was a much nicer drop than the Lobenthal. The parma was very tasty, no ham though which is points off in my book.

As an added bonus The Ed was running their 'Monday Night for the Lonely Soul Variety Show' which provided hours of entertainment, often cringeworthy, but that really deserves a thread of it's own. Suffice to say there were guitars, an organ, magic, standup, one g-string and lots of bubbles.

Left at closing time and old mate I'm here working with decided we should have 'one more' at the Pokie Tavern next to our accommodation...crawl into bed two hours later and one almighty hangover ensues.

The Austral tonight I'm thinking...keen!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Can confirm the Kings Head has Pirate Life Pale on tap.


----------

